# bfn



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

another bfn for me


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm so so sorry Kara ....    

Nothing can be said to ease your pain right now but I'm here anytime you want to chat


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara honey i am so very sorry for your news xx   i know nothing anyone says can make you feel better at the moment, take time to grieve before deciding your next move love, and remember we are all here for you if you need anything at all, i am in work now and almost in tears for your sad news xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm soo soo sorry sweetheart - this is just so unfair.  Sending you all my love.  Here if you need me.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you girls

we are not giving up


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

Take time to plan honey, do you have frosties ?

Lots of love to you and DH 

And xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we have 3

gona look into egg sharing too


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So pleased you have some thoughts about where to go next - I am sure it will help you if you can focus on the next stage. xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Always good to have a plan honey, it keeps us going, and your young too so thats a really positive thing on your side xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kara

so very sorry to read your news

Good to hear you are planning 

sending you and dh a big big  

Love Emxx


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Kara

So sorry to hear your news. sending you lots of    and good look with those frosties

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi kara,just to say im gutted for you had my fingers crossed that you would be 3rd time lucky   ..been snooping on these posts for months now but never actually wrote anything! thinking of you dont give up yet..xx


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Kara

So sorry to hear your news I'm really gutted for you both.  Good luck with your frosties.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

As expected girls, it wasn't to be again this time.

Hope to see a BFP thread here soon.

Andi x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry sweetheart!    Hope you are being kind to yourself and getting some quiet time with DH.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea 

Sorry honey,   you take care and as you said focus on each other at your well deserved break away the weekend, it will do you both the world of good love

Cya when you come home, speak soon

Andrea xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Andrea,      thinking of you hun! loads of love jo xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just thought I'd post my result, it's negative.  Started bleeding on Thursday night and did a test first thing yesterday a day before OTD.

Didn't want to bring the May/June thread down for the other girls due to test.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know how very sorry i am hunni

i am always here for you, to listen or talk


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

You already know how sorry I am, I really thought (and   ) this was your time.  You know where I am if you want to chat. xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry andi .. i really had my hopes up for you   hope your ok


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

sending you all my love andi xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww andi i am so sorry to hear of your Bfn   im here if  you want to talk   xxxxxxx


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi andi, im so sorry for neg result been watching progress really thought your time! so unfair hun! do you remember me was in with you on first attempt? thinking of going back for treatment soon been mad few months with wot happened to mum xx thinking of you em x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank for your support girls ....

Em, I do remember you.  So sorry to read your post about your Mum  

We're all here for help and support through your coming cycle


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh Andi, am so gutted for you both, really thought this was going to be a positive result for you.Only logged on to see if there was any news from you. Please take care. Love Moth x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Andi so sorry to hear your news thinking of you both lots of love x


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Done test this morning and its a  

Was expecting it tho.  Spotting turned into bleeding and by last night af was well and truly here to stay.

Wishing everyone best of luck with their tx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am sorry huni


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry debi.. its so cruel when it doesnt work.. hope your ok


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im so sorry it didnt work for you Deb


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Deb, sorry to hear of your result


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Deb. . i am so sorry for this horrible result xxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

so sorry to hear that deb...


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

So sorry Deb   hope you and your dp are ok.

Moth x


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you all

I'm fine.  I really am surprisingly.  Altho I did have the whole "why me? kicking and screaming tantrum" the day before test.  Maybe I got it outta my system.

We gonna have a break for a couple of months to let my bod recover and maybe then try again later in the year.

DH was devastated bless him - but he's ok now.

    to you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

debi

have you booked a follow up?

its good to ask lots of questions


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

No not yet.  DH said he wanted to wait a few days as he couldn't cope with the q&a thing just yet.  He was so convinced it had worked.

We will tho.  I just think he wants to get things straight in his own head first.  I'll probably give them a ring on monday and sort one out.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wait til your ready hun, both of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry to keep you in the dark girls but i had a blood test today and its a bfn

yeah we are pretty gutted but onwards and upwards

need to look into a few things and gona try again asap


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg kara i am so so sorry to hear of ur bfn   oh i wish i could cwtch u hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kara   I was so hopeful you would get there this time, it's really blown me over  

I hope you're both okay hun.  Here if you need me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o no ... so sorry hunny   i thought this was the one   hope your ok


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

aww kara im so srry hun


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhh Kara,

I have been thinking of you all day    

So so sorry honey  

Debs
xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara my love and condolencies to you and dh!
I am so sorry for you both!
Always here !
You are in my thoughts and prayers darling girl X


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara honey   i really dont know how you must feel, i am devistated for you, i really really thought this would be your time, you looked so fab when i seen you this morning that i believed that it was all good ... even John is really gutted for you as he said he only met you this morning but feels he now knows you   remember I am here if you need anything at all babe .. love to you and luke xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww girls

you are all amazing you really are

im now drinking some cider, im kinda numb more than anything, i have to say i thought this would be the one too

we are gona look into a few things now, maybe immune test, we might go for another cycle asap and then maybe try and find a carrier as this is down to me, prefect embryos but no implantion


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so popsi had seen you at hospital..kept that 1 quiet girls   on the cider already..i dont blame you exactly what i would do ..   ..what immune test can you have?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

immune testing is a minefield

nk cells

uNK cells

t cells

ive had level one tests


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam -- i was there for 5 hours !! think i seen the world and their mother lol !

kara - the time is probably right for some testing now hun, may bring you some answers


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol 5 hours how come you were there that long! my mums gutted for you too kara ..we both had our hopes up for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks miriam's mum

please don't let my **** result effect anyone PMA.....we will get there one day


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ok so kara, i know blood tests are better than hpt but did u do a hpt aswell?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i didn;t, its a pointless task

hcg level was below 1, deffo negative


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ok hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam - dh had to be there at 8.30am for his bit and we had to go back at 12.30pm for the insem, we went round the bay for a drive and planned on going shopping but was really not in the mood to shop ! so went back and had a coffee etc, came out at 1.30pm !  they tell you go go home and come back !!! i live nearly 50 miles away for goodness sake !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

and we bumped into eachother and had a nice chat


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

awww i dont know what u all look like so i wouldnt know if u were at clinic or not. im there on the 28th anyone else?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol that was a long morning.. bloody heck your poor hubby must of just about woke up then had to do the biz!   i was thinking that kelly! anyone there on wed!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

he has no problem doing the biz at any time of the day or night LOL !!! .. 

kelly honey, aww you dont know us, but if you make the next meet then you will   and if any of us are there the same time as you we will be sure to tell you, 

i will not be there again now i guess unless we get a BFP .. our time there is done


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well we are all hoping not to see you there then popsi ..in a nice way   i think the meet up thread needs a revival


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol !! no i want to be there for the scan LMAO !!! but if it fails will not be there again as whatever we decide its unlikely to be there xx but i still belong to you girlies no matter what !!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya kelly id know what ud look like lol from ur ******** photo and ud know whta i look like from my picture mind u that was taken 5yrs or so ago i look very pale lol and i was ****** my bl..dy freind tagged me  

Aww popsi hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will always be one of us hunni and i really truely hope that you will be back there, with tears of joy


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW you did have a long wait popsi mmm i think most men can do it anywhere  i know mine can


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol Emma we KNOW that    

kara - thank you honey


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl yeah darrens not fussy where he does it! lol sorry popsi i forgot you have to go for a scan there if positive .. when do you get refered back to normal care if preg?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if pregnant you get a 7 week and a 9 week scan and then get sent on your way


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whta the  is it with some people, i txt sil early and got a txt saying oh unlucky you gona try again and now ive recieved this

'i haven't come on yet, but anything is possible lol,alan said come here cos he says every girl he looks at gets pregnant'

  s!!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omfg some people have no common sense have they kara i bet u feel like telling them where to go so insensensitive im sorry hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

omg!!! thats made me really mad tell her to   off from me!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yer i do

now she is asking why!!!!!!!!!

get stuffed silly cow i felt like saying


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara i would tell her that ... i know she is your sil but how ?? brothers wife .. lukes sister etc


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh Kara, am so gutted for you and Luke, i just thought this time it would be your turn. You've been through so much.  

Some people are so   insensitive it makes me want to spit! After all you've been through, it doesn't take a lot for those who know you to consider your feelings! 

Wouldn't even waste a text replying. I can't say anymore as i'm so mad it'll probably all be deleted by a mod

I know how you like to plan your next step, but try a have a little time to yourselves - maybe you could do with a weekend 'drifting'.

Take care

Moth x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah drift over her head!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lukes sister i told my mum not to bother getting my bro to phone!!!

yeah gona have a drift day before starting again, thats a must


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Kara - I'm sure nothing will take your mind off things, but it'll do you good to plan a few days out. Hope you don't bump into sil, you'd probably punch her in the eye (i would!)  

Moth x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

brothers are different LOL !! <not that i have any lol>

i just cant belive a woman would say such a thing.. i really cant i am so annoyed .. john is totally dumbstruck by her comments bless.. he takes it personally now he's met you lol.. your his friend too now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hit her over the head


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi said:


> brothers are different LOL !! <not that i have any lol>
> 
> i just cant belive a woman would say such a thing.. i really cant i am so annoyed .. john is totally dumbstruck by her comments bless.. he takes it personally now he's met you lol.. your his friend too now


pmsl bless him

i do feel like telling her what a **** she is but hey its pointless


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Sadly Kara, people like that don't even think they've done wrong if you spell it out to them  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

some people are just plain stupid   i would be so mad


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Kara

I am so sorry to hear your news huni.  I was so convinced it was good for you  

Give ur sil a slap from me  

I agree with the girls - have a break - it's good to have a blow out.

Take care


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm astonished you have stayed so calm Kara!
Some people are soooooooo insenstive but alot of the time just so thoughtless!
Just remember what a kind, considerate, thoughtful and strong person you are BECAUSE of all you have been through!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sad and angry


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara    .. sorry your feeling like that honey but its normal, thats all i have done today is      actually i am now !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww kara hun i have only just seen this i wish i could help you hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

big hug for you both   this tx is c##p but we have to be strong girlies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww girls

i a little/lot down in the dumps right now. af pains come at night and wake me but no af yet

im in work and no one has really mnetioned it yet im sure they all know. one of the girls father died this morning poor love and you would think that might put things into prespective but it hasn;t

luke is very sad too but deals with it better


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara i hope your ok babe am thinking of you


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, you're understandably down hun but you will pick yourself back up and continue the fight I'm sure, it still doesn't help how rotten you feel in the meantime though. 

I'm sure I can speak for all your friends on here, your news this week has been upsetting and I know we're all behind you with support and shoulders to cry on.

Very sad news of your work colleague.  Don't beat yourself up because you are dealing with your own loss, and to me it has always felt like that.  It's hard to take on other people's sadness when you have such a big thing going on yourself which is consuming you.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Big Hugs Kara and Popsi X
Thinking of you both - there are still waters ahead for you both, just need to ride out the storm.
We're our life jackets until the good times come X


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well girls i tested this morning <early i know> and it was a BFN for me, not even a hint of a line and bleeding has got a little heavier, so all over for us , i will need to test on wednesday too obviously but thats just a formality, thanks for all your support and kind words, the tx would have been a lot harder without all you xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh Popsi i'm so sorry, you must be devastated - am gutted for you and dh.  

Please take care.

Love

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni

i am so very very sorry

don't stop your meds though


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh Pops I don't know what to say
If I had the right words I would take your pain away but as there aren't words adequate ai send you   and  
Look after each other


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww popsi   im so so sorry hun     im here for you thinking of you both lots of love and kisses Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry for you both andrea... hope your ok


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

im sorry popsi bout bfn but like kara said dont stop with the meds, im thinkin of you huni xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

And, sending you both a big   you will get there hunni


----------

